# Advice appreciated...



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Firstly I'd like to apologise for probably asking things and looking for advice that you have all read and answered previously. I have done my research through the website to try and find out as much as I can.

I started working in Thailand in August 2012, unfortunately I was involved in an accident in September and had to fly home. My employer has been outstanding and have kept my job open for me to return to in August 2013. I am a Primary Teacher working in Bangkok. 

In the meantime I have begun a relationship with a lovely gentleman whilst at home in the UK. My plan is to go back to work in August, having spoken to my partner, he is willing to join me, here lies the problem he has no degree nor any experience working due to illness, of which he has completely recovered. During my browsing and online research many people have said it almost near impossible to find work in Bangkok without a degree. He was thinking about doing the TEFL course like so many others seem to be but yet again there lies the issue of no degree or experience.

Even if he was to join me out there, I am assuming he would have to apply for an extended visa or do visa runs? The latter I am not sure is a good idea.

Anyway, I apologise for rambling on and I hope that some of you may be able to help us firgure some things out, thank you


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Can I assume that he is not currently employed, is under 50, and has not been to Thailand before? 
I would take things one step at a time. He should enter on a two month tourist visa and get a feel for the place - to see if he would like living there and to get a feel for study and employment options. If he warms to the place then he can consider his visa options, and if needs be leave the country and re-enter on a more appropriate visa.


----------



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry I should have been more detailed with my post. but you assumed correctly, he is 29, currently unemployed and travelled with myself to Thailand for a month in April and thoroughly enjoyed the experience, yet I am aware a holiday is very much different from living in a new environment and trying to find employment there.

thank you for your response, I think your suggestion regarding visas is probably a wise one


----------



## Smalls (Apr 26, 2013)

I would consider getting a double-entry visa. I don't know the particulars of a UK visa, but it should be renewable for an additional 30 days. In total you would have 6 months of in-country time and only having to leave the country once. This is a pretty standard arrangement for many expats living in Thailand and doing some job searching.

In terms of his education, this could be tricky. If he's an intelligent human being and can work with children or students (clearances, talent, etc.), he should start volunteering at an ESL outreach or class in/near your current city. This will give him valid experience to put on his CV. I would then look into a TEFL course that will further boost his CV. 

Getting around the degree is possible if you have enough experience and some other non-university cred's. 

Good luck!


----------

